
Ask HN: Norton Security trial auto-installed by Windows Update last night? - tempestn
I woke up this morning to a Norton shortcut on the desktop of my Windows 10 Pro PC.  Turns out a 90-day trial was installed overnight somehow.<p>This coincides with Patch Tuesday windows updates being installed overnight, so I&#x27;m wondering if that could be the culprit.  Did anyone else find the same this morning?
======
tempestn
I don't see anything in the windows update history about it, so it seems
_unlikely_ that it's that, but quite a coincidence. And I haven't installed
anything else recently.

